# I need to SLEEP, any advice?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now HELP....medical types, this is no longer funny. The last full night of sleep I had was June 30th, the day before my accident, the best since, well I had one night in hospital where I managed with only waking up once. Since I've been home I just can't sleep and it is now seriously getting to me.

To start with it was because of pain, lots of pain, but that is mainly gone, now it is a combination of things. I lie down on my left, undamaged side, and I get dizzy straight away, it only lasts a few seconds, very unpleasant, then it's gone, I lie for a while, then end up flipping onto my right, my favored side, and after a couple of minutes my shoulder hurts, so I have to move and I get dizzy again. Grrrr

I have been sleeping on the couch for the last month while the family were visiting, that meant physically moving from one end to the other of the couch rather than turning over, while trying to get comfortable. The last 2 nights I've moved back into a bed, Sunday night wasn't good, and last night was simply awful, just couldn't get comfortable and settle, ended up back down on the couch.

I saw the Doc a couple of weeks back, he said the dizzy way would go away, wish it would, and that I should take OTC pills for the pain, fine during the day, but not so good at night. He also gave me sleeping pills, but they aren't doing anything worth a darn as far as I can see, I don't take them every night, don't want to become dependant, but hey last night was a pill night, and it was the worst yet!

Now what? Wait, see another Doc, go back to mine, *HELP,* anyone got any bright ideas, words of wisdom or anything?


----------



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

Melatonin.... you can buy any mg at walmart even in strawberry flavored dissolvable!


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

What about taking a Dramamine? It'll make you tired and should help the dizziness some. I get dizziness and nausea with my migraines and use Benadryl or Dramamine to great effect, although Benadryl actually helps alleviate the migraine some. That's the only OTC med I can think of. Do you think you could sleep slightly propped up? If your symptoms don't go away soon I think it would be worth talking with your doc again. I do know that there are better meds for nausea and dizziness out there, but I think Dr.'s can be hesitant to prescribe them.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I would try every single homeopathic (commonly used) remedy possible. There are reasons why dairy products before bed really do induce sleepiness.
Develop other habits to help. Avoid drinking large amounts of any fluid 2 hours before retiring. When we did our 26 years of CW Events, I like to get up to pee before the camp, so I drank a full canteen of water before I went to bed and that got me up about 4:30 AM. This will happen to you, too.
Use the meds when you need to. Try some alcohol without also the meds before bed, like one glass of wine. My DH has discovered that lemonade and vodka work better than a sleeping pill bc the alcohol is out of the body in the morning, whereas sleeping pills keep you groggy the next day. There is even a study and suggestion that these products be more heavily monitored than they currently are.
I would also be as physically active as possible and wear yourself out, even if you need a pain pill before bed bc of it. At some point your body will want to give you a long, restful sleep, but sedantary habits don't ever produce this. Sorry, you didn't write about your current physical activity, so I don't know.
Also, if you don't already do this, make your breakfast or lunch the biggest meal of the day, and make dinner scanty, but full of vegetables, low on protein. Protein helps you stay awake.
Hope these suggestions are helpful. =D
Also, if something is working, like sleeping on the couch, stick with it.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh you poor thing. Have you had sleeping problems in the past? It would be useful to recall methods that may have helped you years ago.

When I go through stages of interrupted sleep, I put in earphones and either listen to the radio, or a podcast, or some kind of white noise or meditation program.

Other rules and suggestions are:

Avoid TV or computer screens half an hour before sleep time.
Drink milky drinks, eat a banana.
No caffeine either tea or coffee after 4:00 in the afternoon.
Try out a yoga class on YouTube - no matter what you can't do because of your injuries, focus on what you can do, and on the state of mind it can put you in.

I hope you find a solution.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know if this will help or not, but my Mom used to get terrible vertigo. Once, when she went to her massage therapist and was talking about that to him, he mentioned that some people will sort of build up toxins in the muscles and tendons at the base of the skull (not sure if that's true or not) and advised her to firmly massage the knobs at the base of her skull, her upper neck, and the lower part of the back of her head to "break up" whatever was up there and then drink a lot of water to flush it out. She started doing that and hasn't had a bout of vertigo since.

Again, not sure exactly how it works or _if_ it will work for you, but it couldn't hurt to try it.

As for sleeping all night, if you figure something out that actually works, let me know. I've not slept all night in years.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

What are the meds you are currently on GH? I would wonder if htat is part of the problem. I know after my surgery I didn't sleep more than a few hours until I healed up enough to get off the pain meds as they can (and do) disturb your sleep patterns. Is the dizziness related to your inner ear injury? 

FWIW, I am a big fan of Melatonin it can help one to fall asleep but IME it doesn't help one to stay asleep if that makes sense.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

You've tried the bed and the couch.

Have you tried anything else? A recliner chair puts you into a different position on your back with your knees bent. That wouldn't put any strain on your side or shoulder.

If you don't have one, you could try imitating it in bed with a lot of pillows propping your shoulders up a bit, and pillows under your knees.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I know how you feel. When I had my shoulder surgery it was the exact same thing. It was impossible to find a comfortable position to make the pain go away and that sent my sleep patterns right out the window. It took awhile but I got back to where I was.

If you want to conquer this with minimal or no medications, (in addition to what the other posters have suggested) perhaps these might work for you: No naps ever - and those are sorely tempting during the day when you're dog tired; Try to do most of your work early in the day and gradually wind down as the day goes along; A leisurely walk before supper - a stroll really as you're trying to get your body geared down and relaxed rather than reved up and tense (I would suggest yoga as well but you're body is probably not healed enough); Sleep with an open window - fresh, cool air and a warm, cozy blanket are good partners; Either play some music or try an audio book (the public library has a fairly good selection) when you settle down for the night - personally, nothing knocks me out faster than someone reading to me (must be from my childhood days); Diet wise, stay away from spicy foods and eat lots of turkey for suppers (it's apparently high in that tripto thingy chemical which promotes sleep).


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, lots of good ideas..

I have some Melatonin around here somewhere, I'll look it out and check the dates on it, if not, on the shopping list for town.

Dramamine, good idea, Gravol and Brufen works as a sleep aid, and may help the dizzyness as well. Dairy products, good idea, milk and cookies excellent supper!

Exercise, increasing gradually, have been fairly sedentary, that is what is so frustrating, yesterday I think I was more active than I have been so far, and had the worst night, and I had promised myself that it would be the best so far:twisted:

I have had sleep problems before, but typically it is the overactive mind type of awake, rather than this, where the mind is happily in sleep mode, but the body seems to be arguing.

Pain relief, as per Docs instructions, 400mg of Ibuprofen taken with two Tylenol Extras 3 times a day! 

Naps, not as a rule, just a couple of days when I have had to give in and take 30 mins or so.

We don't have a decent recliner, the one we do have I wouldn't of been able to stand up from before, but I may try it now.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmm, doesn't sound like you're taking any medication that causes sleep interruption. I'd try some of the suggestions here  and try and remember that this is only temporary...though with your long recovery so far I am sure that is easier said than done!


----------



## whalegirl (Jul 5, 2013)

i used to have trouble sleeping and one thing that helped me was white noise. i have a fan next to my bed that i run at night and it keeps those little outside noises from keeping me awake and it's very soothing. also if your insurance covers it, acupuncture works WONDERS on pain AND relaxation. I did it for a few months because i have a bad hip and i recommend to everyone now. after the first three sessions i noticed a huge difference in my mobility and as of now i haven't had any pain in over a year. definitely something to look into!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Acupuncture, now that's an idea, really helped ease my chronic back pain many years ago. My current Chiropractor is also an acupuncturist, and he works with the Rodeo at times, I'll have to investigate that one.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to get dizzy spells quite frequently. No one could figure it out? a Dr rrecommended that i try the patch for motion sickness. (Small little circle sticker like thing, you place behind your ear) It worked amazingly well and I did not have any episodes while wearing them...or months afterwards.

perhaps try those to help with the dizziness. And then you need to find some way to cure these sleepless nights!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah you're getting crabby:hide::rofl:

Melatonin works. Lately my back and neck have been very sore so I've been taking two Robax before bed some don't wake up sore and they knock me right out, and I have great difficulty getting to sleep.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

With respect to getting dizzy. I go anemic very quickly w/o iron supplements. I started getting vertigo and thought it was related, but I had only ever prior gotten dizzy and not that really awful spinning feeling. It turned out to be something to do with the ear functions. I had to do "epley" exercises twice (it can work the first time, but sometimes take two or three goes) and it was completely gone.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Yeah you're getting crabby:hide::rofl:
> 
> Melatonin works. Lately my back and neck have been very sore so I've been taking two Robax before bed some don't wake up sore and they knock me right out, and I have great difficulty getting to sleep.


What do you mean GETTING crabby, lets face it it isn't a long journey 



Missy May said:


> With respect to getting dizzy. I go anemic very quickly w/o iron supplements. I started getting vertigo and thought it was related, but I had only ever prior gotten dizzy and not that really awful spinning feeling. It turned out to be something to do with the ear functions. I had to do "epley" exercises twice (it can work the first time, but sometimes take two or three goes) and it was completely gone.


LOL, I spoke to my Doc about that and he knew nothing:twisted: I'm self diagnosing 'ear rocks' caused by the accident, guess I will have to try the Epley on my own, or try and get DH to help.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok then, I concede, you ARE crabby! LOL! 

When you turn over in bed does it feel like your falling a little or even dramatically? it can be quite startling, as I had/have and ear issue, i feel a little nauseous even after spinning my horse. And he's not super fast. 
Ear crystals will do that. I learnt about after meeting a fellow who had Menares disease. He'd have vertigo for days on end and he went to a specialist who put him in a special chair and turned him upside down and all over to move those crystals around and he came right for quite some time, but he still needs treatment.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Making progress:

Didn't have any melatonin here, but do have Valerian, so took a couple of those, washed down with vodka, then pain pills. Settled down in the recliner, once I dozed off managed 2 hours, solid sleep, but couldn't settle down, so moved to the couch and got a really blissful 4 hours actual joined up sleep, woke up changed ends on couch, and got another hour on the 'bad side' 

I call that a victory, each block of sleep was sound, and wasn't awake for long at any change over. May keep the pill routine and try for the couch full time tonight:wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that you are struggling with sleep. Lack of sleep and too much pain can make a person into a molehill really quickly. I can't imagine how hard it's been for you to put up with both pain and sleep deprivation.

I thought I might add one small idea; I know that after I have had a serious laugh, that all kinds of great hormones get released and I just feel better. I doubt a person could conjure up a great source of belly laughs , night after night, but, maybe try once in awhile Netflixing a good comedy and just lettting yourself laugh from the depths of your soul.
(in India, they do it as a form of Yoga).


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

Deleted on second thought.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OOPs, reread what I wrote there, when I say washed down with vodka, I mean A glass, one single, not a bucket of, I may be desperate to sleep but not totally stupid.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok this is going to be a crazy suggestion, but if you can get some medical marijuana it works wonders for pain and getting a good sound sleep.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> Ok this is going to be a crazy suggestion, but if you can get some medical marijuana it works wonders for pain and getting a good sound sleep.


LOL wouldn't even know how to start looking, *mumbles* unlike the old days where I knew people who knew people:wink:


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

GH my friend, do be careful with booze+tylenol...it's a terrible double whammy to your liver. Advil (Ibuprofen) is a better choice.
/off with the nosy nurse hat


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't worry Dimsun, none of this is a long term solution, I just feel so much better today having two reasonable blocks of sleep, it makes such a difference.

*SIGH* the vodka is finished anyway, and won't buy any more for a while, so no hard liquor here, maybe a glass or two of red wine, I think I have a bottle or two lurking somewhere.

The long term solution is to get a couple of good nights in, which makes me believe that it is possible, then everything will fall into place.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Sometimes we just get into a bad sleep pattern and it's just hard to break. I'm finally sleeping 6 hrs straight now, for the first month post surg I only slept 4 hrs at a time. I would nap 3x a day-I never really slept until the pain level went down enough.

Here's a thought, ever try meditation? I find guided mediation (one of the forms) is helpful for me .

Meditation: Take a stress-reduction break wherever you are - MayoClinic.com


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I like the meditation idea, can make all sorts of annoyances disappear maybe. I have never really given it a go, but I will try


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Lots of good info on the web. My personal routine is that I visualize myself on a blazing hot beach, lying in warm sand. I start at my toes and work my way up the body, naming parts and telling them to relax. "Toes relax, it's been a long day it's time to go to sleep. Soles relax, it's been a long day..." you get the idea. As I name each part I envision it sinking into the sand a little more and the sun warming and relaxing it. I work my way up the body and I usually fall asleep before I get to my neck. It takes practice, but the repetition calms the right side of the brain and the imagery/feelings occupy the left.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

You should know that valerian root is also hard on the liver. The combo of tylenol+alcohol+valerian sounds like trouble waiting to happen. Please be careful. Of course, ibuprofen could rip up your stomach with large doses and/or long term use, so there's just no good solution here. 

I thought about suggesting the medical marijuana, but it's not so easy to get. I guess unless you happen to live in Colorado or Washington state. I don't think it's as hard on the body as tylenol and alcohol though.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad to hear that SOMETHING has worked, at least once. I wanted to add that I discovered Aspercreme this last year when I pulled the muscles around my left knee and the throbbing was interrupting my sleep. The rest of my family has tried it and liked it, too, and since it's topical it doesn't go through your liver.
You don't have to apologize when you drink. DH was taking wine when his gall bladder was failing, and the dr. who talked to him right before he had taken out was CONVINCED that he was an alcoholic!
Btw, the Romans used to 1/2 and 1/2 their wine with water.
Cheering for you!! I'm sure that this thread will help a LOT of us, too. =D


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Last night was a great night, I slept IN A BED ALL NIGHT...well when I say I slept, I was tossing and turning but I stayed there and got a good chunk of uninterrupted sleep.

The recipe last night, chill out time before bed, meditation time when in bed, plus 200 mg ibuprofen, 1 T3 I found lurking in a bottle, Valerian and a sleeping pill...small glass of port.

I wonder if the T3 made a difference, it was the last one I have, I'll have to monitor the situation and decide.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

GH that is good news. Now repeat the success tomorrow night, and slowly slowly your body will start to remember what nighttime is about.

Night night!


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

The foods we eat are the main culprit here, IMO. The best sleep I experience is when I cut out all cooked and processed foods and stick to eating plants in their raw forms. I sleep so deep when I'm eating 100% raw plant foods that I wake up in the same position as I feel asleep in. And the only tossing or turning I experience is when I've had too much water close to bedtime.

Not exactly as simple as tossing back a few melatonin, but the rewards of eating so healthy is repaid in spades.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ughh thought I had it cracked, but last night was awful, definitely going back to the Doc next week, my one good night was when I had the T3, the brain now is convinced it can sleep, but the pain in my shoulder just keeps waking me up, and the dizziness is getting worse....


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you considered sleeping in a hammock? An open weave hammock, vs parachute material, supports the body without creating pressure points. The hammock to which I refer does not have spreader bars. Those dump a person on the floor. I've been sleeping in a Mayan hammock for over 3 yrs. It cost about $80 in the door (mail order from US). I will not voluntarily go back to using a regular bed. One doesn't feel the urge to change positions so it makes for a better sleep. It takes 2 or 3 nights to get used to it. Mine is about 105" wide so I can lay almost crossways to flatten out.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Things are slowly improving as the sleep habit is being relearned.

Exercise is a fine balance, active enough to be tired, but not so much as to hurt to much.

Temperature appears to be very important, up until a couple of days ago it was having a fan on at night to keep some air movement, today I bought a comforter to go on my bed because it is now COLD up here, someone switched on fall without asking, I was still enjoying summer.

Sleeping pills do help, but I refuse to take them every night, because I don't want to get addicted to the **** things, so on for 2 or 3 then try a night or two without.

Booze helps, a glass of vodka, or a couple of red wine really helps, any more than that, then no it doesn't.

I bought some Melatonine today, I've read a lot that says they help, so if I can wean onto them all the better.

So yes, now sleeping every night in the bed, YEAH

Mainly waking up, being restless for a few minutes then dropping off again, no large blocks of waking anymore, touch wood, so patience, experimentation, keep trying and maybe you'll find an answer as well.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Fellow insomniacs, I really feel your pain. I cannot sleep at all without medication and/or alcohol. I know, that makes me sound like some prescription drug addict and alcoholic but the sleeplessness started before I started taking anything. I am not tired, my heart runs at more than twice its resting rate (so 110 rather than 54), and eventually I end up getting flooded with adrenaline and I feel very sick - but still can't sleep. I mean zero hours, zero minutes. I will go 4 days without sleep before I start cracking and beg a pill off my partner, who guards my medication due to my mental health issues. I am really not keen on the drugs I have to take, long-term use results in some very nasty side effects and they are very addictive. What I have ended up doing is staying awake a few days then popping a pill to at least manage some sleep.

I have tried warm milk, quiet music, silence, white noise, no technology after a set time, boring movies, slow books, changing my diet, bringing in a routine, staying awake til I'm tired (never get tired just sick), exercise, no exercise, herbal remedies...no joy. Even the pills now are taking longer and longer to kick in and I'm more likely to wake from them a few hours after, and remain awake. It is driving me (more) crazy.

I'm sorry I can't suggest anything useful except nasty pills. I'd exhaust every other option first, however. I take Valium and Seroquel (the latter probably won't be available to you, it's for people with bipolar or psychosis, and I qualify on both accounts). I try and alternate between them to prevent me building up too much of a tolerance and becoming dependent. Insomnia really is a miserable condition, I hope you all find a solution.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone here use a sleep mask? I can sleep without mine, but it is like a shutoff switch for me. I can't lay there and stare at the wall or just lie with my eyes open. It is inconvenient to check the time or play with my phone, which unfortunately is my alarm clock. It is soft and comfortable. It is cloth, not nylon so it doesn't make any noise when I move my head or crinkle when I lay on it. It won't get bends or hard places. It fits me perfectly. It seems as soon as I put it on, my body and mind switch immediately to sleep mode. Unlike otherwise when it takes a little while to wind down.

It also blocks out all light. I got it initially because my boyfriend was playing games all night, and the light was keeping me from sleeping well. I felt it was a good compromise. I am a gamer too so I didn't want to say DON'T PLAY GAMES! I AM SLEEPING! Especially since he has a different sleep pattern than me. I also had to go to work so I needed my sleeps. He kept the volume low and I took care of the light. He got to play, I got to sleep. Win, win. 

I can't help with the pain issue. I really hope you find something that works for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

LadyDreamer said:


> Does anyone here use a sleep mask? I can sleep without mine, but it is like a shutoff switch for me. I can't lay there and stare at the wall or just lie with my eyes open. It is inconvenient to check the time or play with my phone, which unfortunately is my alarm clock. It is soft and comfortable. It is cloth, not nylon so it doesn't make any noise when I move my head or crinkle when I lay on it. It won't get bends or hard places. It fits me perfectly. It seems as soon as I put it on, my body and mind switch immediately to sleep mode. Unlike otherwise when it takes a little while to wind down.
> 
> It also blocks out all light. I got it initially because my boyfriend was playing games all night, and the light was keeping me from sleeping well. I felt it was a good compromise. I am a gamer too so I didn't want to say DON'T PLAY GAMES! I AM SLEEPING! Especially since he has a different sleep pattern than me. I also had to go to work so I needed my sleeps. He kept the volume low and I took care of the light. He got to play, I got to sleep. Win, win.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried one yet - I think I might invest in one. I had sleep issues a few years ago and found that a travel pillow helped a bit. But the sleep issues then weren't nearly as bad as now, it was more a matter of my sleep pattern being out (was tired during the day, awake at night). Now I'm never tired anymore. I assume it's a brain function problem, for a long time I never got hungry and would accidentally go 3-4 days without food without noticing, until I was incredibly weak. Now I'm hungry all the time but that's from the Seroquel. Unfortunately all the sleeplessness means I've lost nearly 20% of my bodyweight and am down to 40kg (88lb). 

I just don't seem to have the usual switches most people have! Must have missed out in the line-up lol.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh, and a nice "tube pillow" that they sometimes sell with the travel pillows. That helps a great deal. I hug mine like a teddy bear, with my arms crossed. It seems to open up my chest and I don't have any breathing issues
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

One of the things that help me sleep is foam ear plugs. Takes a bit to get used to sleeping with them in your ears but random noises no longer wake me up. I can still hear the loud noises so I wont sleep through my smoke detector going off but the ratty exhaust car passing by at night doesn't wake me up anymore. 

FYI, if you try this you don't have to use new plugs every night but do have to change them regularly. The foam breaks down from use and allows more noise to get through. One more thing, if you try this the plugs have to be properly inserted or they don't work. That means read the instructions and use them properly. To many people just kinda put them in their ear which wont help you sleep or protect your ears in a noisy environment like they are designed to do.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Darrin said:


> One of the things that help me sleep is foam ear plugs. Takes a bit to get used to sleeping with them in your ears but random noises no longer wake me up. I can still hear the loud noises so I wont sleep through my smoke detector going off but the ratty exhaust car passing by at night doesn't wake me up anymore.
> 
> FYI, if you try this you don't have to use new plugs every night but do have to change them regularly. The foam breaks down from use and allows more noise to get through. One more thing, if you try this the plugs have to be properly inserted or they don't work. That means read the instructions and use them properly. To many people just kinda put them in their ear which wont help you sleep or protect your ears in a noisy environment like they are designed to do.


Having spent lot of time in heavy machinery workshops, as well as on shooting ranges, I know exactly what you mean by having to use them properly - makes a massive difference in the amount of sound they cut out!

I did finally manage to fall asleep without drugs last night, at 6am. And then was woken by my partner's 3yo daughter coming in to say good morning at 9am (on a Sunday). She's too cute to be cross about it at all! But gosh I wish I'd had a few more hours. Going to be another all-nighter tonight it seems, I can't take meds during the week as I'll end up oversleeping and not being available to work in the morning.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you have any chance to have neuroleptics for sleeping purposes in your country?

As that's perceived as an antipsychotic medication, it might sounds scary but over here, neuroleptics are used in _very_ _small amounts _(maybe a tenth or even less compared to its initial purpose) as sleeping pills as they have wide range of use. Docs here market it as more safer option compared to traditional sleeping pills since what I've let to know, it doesn't cause similar dependence as most of pills. I've also heard that people who suffer from severe insomnia have had help from them. These are naturally prescribed meds only, at least over here.

As you seem to have physical discomfort during night, I guess the docs have already tried to find out every relief for that? May you could also try to find different positions (sitting, etc) for sleeping?

Anyways, I hope that you are able to sleep. Please consult your doctor and discuss about your sleeping issues again if you feel that you're not fine with it. Sleep is so needed for your health.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Had a really bad night last night, only made better by the fact that I found my sleeping tablet and night time pain pills lying on the side in the kitchen. I'm so glad that it wasn't that bad a night on meds, so much better that it was I didn't take them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

